# Short movies from Russia



## avtor (Nov 19, 2012)

This is my video experiment. Freeride near lake Baikal.

*Sensitive*
Feeling freeride through fresh snow, relaxing and friendship. http://vimeo.com/52452165



*And "Life for fun"*
Place: Russia, near lake Baikal, mountain Mamay 
Camera: GoPro Hero2 
What: freeride! 
http://vimeo.com/35162419


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Yup sweet videos mate! Looks very professional.

One day I'll get myself a Russian wife.:thumbsup:


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

super cool edits and the place. thanks


----------



## avtor (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank everybody  I want to show you my another movie from another place in Russia, Freeride school in Russia, Kirovsk city. 
https://vimeo.com/29415871


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting...you have a great eye for making videos...solid talent no doubt. Cool!:thumbsup:

Krug


----------



## pumpkinpie (Nov 19, 2012)

Awesome! I really enjoyed these.
I wonder why it never hit me that instead of going west or south, I can also always go east and ride in Russia... Anyway, thanks for sharing.


----------

